# The Strange Magic of: Pink Martini with Storm Large



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My latest heartthrob! Here are three concert clips of the twinkle-eyed belter Storm Large (What a Name! and it is her birth name), sometime singer with/for cabaret mini-orchestra Pink Martini. Large has a Large persona and a strong, almost stentorian voice, without a lot of nuance, but full of projection. But she clearly enjoys herself in these Latin-tinged songs that remind me of the 1940s and 1950s. Exuding a robust sensuality, she describes herself as "sexually omnivorous" with more than a hint of self-mockery and robust fun, especially in the last song, the classic Brasil/Brazil. I think the tattoo on her back says "POWER", but I could be wrong. Maybe she'll show it to me privately.
















I looked it up. The tattoo says LOVER.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Brasil is a wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> Brasil is a wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen.


But why EEK? She's the sort of performer who knows exactly how her wardrobe will function--and it caught your interest.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Interesting to see her "evolution" in sexuality singing from her time on Rock Star Supernova until now. Great set of pipes! Google images has some interesting "profiles!"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

She seems like a worthy candidate for involvement with one of Amanda Palmer's more torchy side-projects.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Some more Storm Large:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I've just downloaded some Pink Martini. Thank you Strange. Great and fun stuff!

V


----------

